

Facebook and I - AlexMuir
http://alexmuir.com/facebook-and-i

======
maaarghk
An interesting post, although I felt it ended a bit abruptly.

I loved your comment that "each unliked post might as well have had 150
comments saying 'I don't care.'" It sort of puts the whole thing into
perspective. I also dislike the conversation killing aspect of social network.

I don't know, though. I'm still divided - on the one hand, I don't
particularly like Facebook's effect on my life today. On the other hand, when
I was a young kid (primary school) I was pretty shy and quiet and truth be
told I think it is probably the case that I benefited quite a lot from vast
swathes of my peers moving their social life online, somewhere I was already
comfortable. (Context: I'm 21, and this change probably happened 8-9 years
ago.)

So... does my gut tell me to stop using Facebook? a little bit. do I want to
see the back of Facebook? Probably not.

anyway, thanks for making me think a bit.

